# I'm not your Uhaul driver



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Got this text yesterday from pax.









then received a phone call before I could cancel. 
she was telling me she had set multiple stops in the app as were going back and forth to her new place a couple blocks down the road.

I couldn't help myself and started laughing. you're crazy if you think I'm doing that. 
I'm Not Your Uhaul Lady. 
she then tells me it's too much to rent a uhaul. I have 3 kids and their dad's won't help. 
I have 3 kids also I say and dont really care. rent a uhaul.
click.

wtf is wrong with people.

sad part is we all know some ant took the ride and helped her move.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

I haven't had that one yet, but I have had a few airport runs where the pax had 3 or 4 extremely heavy bags (I'm guessing in the range of 100-125#'s each) that they expected me to load in my vehicle for them, and then unload at the airport... 

Maybe they figured that with the extra amount the airlines would charge them for the overweight bags, they could skip giving me a tip, because they didn't tip...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would of done it on uber, for the badges


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I would of done it on uber, for the badges


If I knew for sure I was getting a badge, I would do just about anything.

But we just don't know.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

“Sounds like you need to make some friends” then CANCEL

I didn’t used to be such a hard-hearted ant. Something happened long ago. A fair maiden requested a ride 180 miles away. She paid me naught for the return trip. She tipped me nothing. Halfway through she realized she’d left something back in Orlando and begged me to mail it to her, then pestered me over the holiday weekend constantly about when I was going to mail it.

I made a promise to myself that never again would this ant get stepped on! Now my CANCEL button has worn a spot on my phone screen. Now I go home feeling a little less crappy.

/Ok sometimes I still get beat with the switch of fate


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


All this stuff they want drivers to do wouldn't seem like such a slap in the face if we knew people tipped.
But we know they want us to do all this extra stuff, like help them move, and they pay $15, driver gets $7.86. No tip.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It’s worth those 5 stars.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


I would never. Waiting per minute is not worth it when I could be driving miles for someone else.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I would never. Waiting per minute is not worth it when I could be driving miles for someone else.


I'd rather drive circles around town and make nothing then help someone for 3 miles and 36 minutes.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

After thinking about it. 
I'm really disappointed in myself. I should of gone to the address and filmed the poor schmuck that accepted the ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Iann said:


> After thinking about it.
> I'm really disappointed in myself. I should of gone to the address and filmed the poor schmuck that accepted the ride.


Ribak wouldn't be happy with you video taping him


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Iann said:


> After thinking about it.
> I'm really disappointed in myself. I should of gone to the address and filmed the poor schmuck that accepted the ride.


Commenting so I can like this twice


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Iann said:


> After thinking about it.
> I'm really disappointed in myself. I should of gone to the address and filmed the poor schmuck that accepted the ride.


You really should have!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

That's awesome. I recently left a pax that wanted to do the whole multiple stop thing. I took him to his first stop and he said to me "I'll see you soon". I stopped the trip and collected. I just get a laugh out of these entitled pax like running into a coffee shop that doesn't have a drive thru and taking them a total of 1.5 miles lol gtfoh haha.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Brian G. said:


> That's awesome. I recently left a pax that wanted to do the whole multiple stop thing. I took him to his first stop and he said to me "I'll see you soon". I stopped the trip and collected. I just get a laugh out of these entitled pax like running into a coffee shop that doesn't have a drive thru and taking them a total of 1.5 miles lol gtfoh haha.


I had a guy with real anger issues make me wait 15 minutes at a halal meat place while he had a butcher cut his meat. No joke. And he left another pax with groceries in the car. I was legit afraid of this guy, called FUber afterward and OF COURSE they could do absolutely squat for me (like split the trip).


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ribak wouldn't be happy with you video taping him


I would be ok taking the trip if it was a simple one way journey.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds like she needs to find a new baby's daddy that owns a truck.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

PAX is a moron. $19.99 to rent a truck from HD for 75 minutes.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> PAX is a moron. $19.99 to rent a truck from HD for 75 minutes.


In her mind I'm sure she's thinking the rental wouldn't come with a helper.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> PAX is a moron. $19.99 to rent a truck from HD for 75 minutes.


I've rented their truck many times.

It amazes me that they don't make you make a purchase first of something that requires a truck.

It can be used for any purpose.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> That's a new one. Good thing she gave you a heads up before you got there.


She probably wised up when she ordered the next driver and didn't bother with a heads up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> And he left another pax with groceries in the car.


You got what we in the radio cab business call an "anchor". It can be animate or inanimate objects, but the purpose is the same: to keep you there. Often, it is children. You learn very quickly not to allow anchors. If they come out of an address with a bunch of stuff and children, you lock the doors, get out of the car and ask "is this everything, or do you have to go back inside to get anything else?" If the answer is anything but "we are ready", you inform them that the doors remain locked until everyone and everything is outside and ready to load.

"But it's cold and I don't want my children to stand out in the cold."

"..........then you had better take your children back inside with you, Madame."

If they ask for a stop, you inform them that everyone will be going inside the stop address and that they will take their belongings with them.

"....but, but, but, how do I make sure you're still here when I come back?"

"The purpose of this is precisely to make sure that I can leave if I get tired of waiting for you for these 1952 waiting rates."

"..........but. but. but,.how do I know that you won't leave?"

"If you are more than five minutes, Sirrah, you may rest assured that I will leave."


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep. These pax are teaching me lessons one by one.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Ah yes, the coveted "Lift with the legs" badge?
> 
> View attachment 209486


You mean Lyft with the legs


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Brian G. said:


> That's awesome. I recently left a pax that wanted to do the whole multiple stop thing. I took him to his first stop and he said to me "I'll see you soon". I stopped the trip and collected. I just get a laugh out of these entitled pax like running into a coffee shop that doesn't have a drive thru and taking them a total of 1.5 miles lol gtfoh haha.


Just wondering: you "laughed", but did pax have last laugh by 1* u and possible complaint ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Ah yes, the coveted "Lift with the legs" badge?
> 
> View attachment 209486


No no, the hernia badge


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


I would take that. Why not? Better than dealing with someone in the car. Plus you can take any route you want.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I love these kind of fares. This why all you drivers should carry bungee cords and cargo straps while doing rideshare. I had to bungee down the trunk and strap a couple mattresses on the roof of my Prius.

Of course she didn't tip but she promised to call me sometime. I think this could be the start to a beautiful romance. I expect to get another call when she gets evicted from her new place.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I had to bungee down the trunk and strap a couple mattresses on the roof of my Prius.
> Of course she didn't tip but she promised to call me sometime. I think this could be the start to a beautiful romance. I expect to get another call when she gets evicted from her new place.


I have a friend who might want to talk to you. He is in sales. He specialises in bridges in New York City and real estate in Florida that has varying wet and dry spots.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


I had a student at a local high school ping me to a Dunkin Donuts location. After waiting 4 minutes they finally call me and tell me that I am picking up their donut order and that I should bring it to the high school 1 mile away. I basically told her "No way". Sorry but it's not worth the hassle for $4. I was nice and selected "Cancel - Do not charge rider" though. I shouldn't have.

Another was this guy who claimed something was wrong with his leg (he was young and it sounded like really he was just lazy and on hard drugs -- also I heard his girlfriend in the background so he wasn't alone). He wanted me to go down the street and purchase cigarettes for him. It was less than a mile away but there was pretty heavy traffic. Again, "No way" not for $3.50.

These things are nothing but trouble because if something is wrong with the order or the cigarettes I buy (say the wrong brand or type) the pax then expects me to go back for free, eat the cost, or 1*'s me and gives me a false report. All for less than $5.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I had a guy with real anger issues make me wait 15 minutes at a halal meat place while he had a butcher cut his meat. No joke. And he left another pax with groceries in the car. I was legit afraid of this guy, called FUber afterward and OF COURSE they could do absolutely squat for me (like split the trip).


Were the pax together? Because pool trips don't get to do stops


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've rented their truck many times.
> 
> It amazes me that they don't make you make a purchase first of something that requires a truck.
> 
> *It can be used for any purpose.*


Good to know in case my car craps out and I need a couple more rides to complete my Quest!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I would take that. Why not? Better than dealing with someone in the car. Plus you can take any route you want.


Pax wanted driver to show up to the "pickup address" at a for sale house just to take a picture. Driver gets nothing for it except a minimum fare


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've rented their truck many times.
> 
> It amazes me that they don't make you make a purchase first of something that requires a truck.
> 
> It can be used for any purpose.


You can go dump your body parts in the San Lorenzo


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

For Lux SUV rates I’ll help you move, carry your bike, and help you do all of these little annoying tasks that rideshare wasn’t meant for.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Iann said:


> she then tells me it's too much to rent a uhaul. I have 3 kids and their dad's won't help.


"Sorry sweetheart, that's what strip clubs and street corners are for."


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

jester121 said:


> "Sorry sweetheart, that's what strip clubs and street corners are for."


I wanted to ask her if one of the 3 baby daddies had a truck?


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

This story reminds me of a trip I completed last year. I received a request from a guy who was in between living situations and had a strange story about how he ended up at a gas station. Long story short, he ended up at a gas station where a 'friend' dropped him off with his personal belongings packed inside 4 medium sized boxes. I have a midsize SUV, so it wasn't a big deal. IIRC, that trip went from SJ to Hayward, and it was one of the more bizarre trips I've completed. The whole experience was sketchy as hell.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


"their DADS won't help" LMAO
OMG....my gut hurts from laughing so hard. This gets my vote as a "have to read post"


----------



## LemonsLemons10 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm cracking up at "click."

I can just hear her entitled stupid self on the other end of the phone: "Um, hello? Are you there uber?"


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


Didn't you know that it's your problem that she's been creampied thrice?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> Didn't you know that it's your problem that she's been creampied thrice?


LOL, LOL, LOL!!!
Creampied


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Just wondering: you "laughed", but did pax have last laugh by 1* u and possible complaint ?


Does it matter? Gotta stop being slave to those 1 stars and complaints. People take too long you cancel/complete trip and move on. What's worse that can happen? you will be deactivated from your less-than-minimum-wage gig. It will be a blessing.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I had a student at a local high school ping me to a Dunkin Donuts location. After waiting 4 minutes they finally call me and tell me that I am picking up their donut order and that I should bring it to the high school 1 mile away. I basically told her "No way". Sorry but it's not worth the hassle for $4. I was nice and selected "Cancel - Do not charge rider" though. I shouldn't have.
> 
> Another was this guy who claimed something was wrong with his leg (he was young and it sounded like really he was just lazy and on hard drugs -- also I heard his girlfriend in the background so he wasn't alone). He wanted me to go down the street and purchase cigarettes for him. It was less than a mile away but there was pretty heavy traffic. Again, "No way" not for $3.50.
> 
> These things are nothing but trouble because if something is wrong with the order or the cigarettes I buy (say the wrong brand or type) the pax then expects me to go back for free, eat the cost, or 1*'s me and gives me a false report. All for less than $5.


Thats free dunks man.....


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> Just wondering: you "laughed", but did pax have last laugh by 1* u and possible complaint ?


Anyone concerned that doing the right thing might get them a 1 star rating is going to get run over by their riders like a steam roller. You will get hundreds of 5 stars so the 1 stars really have no bearing. I don't even think about ratings. They are of no value. All my pax get 5 star as long as they just want a ride from A to B and we get there without incident (even with bags or groceries). Everyone else gets 1 star. The pax don't care about their rating either (most don't even know we rate them) and they don't know what their current rating is.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


How does the driver get paid? if the pick up location is the house for sale, you would not start the trip until you got the the location. But the is no destination.....the lady just wants you to send her a pic, then.,,,,she'll cancel.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Anyone concerned that doing the right thing might get them a 1 star rating is going to get run over by their riders like a steam roller. You will get hundreds of 5 stars so the 1 stars really have no bearing. I don't even think about ratings. They are of no value. All my pax get 5 star as long as they just want a ride from A to B and we get there without incident (even with bags or groceries). Everyone else gets 1 star. The pax don't care about their rating either (most don't even know we rate them) and they don't know what their current rating is.


Also, Uber does not care that a rider has a low rating. They are allowed to keep ordering rides.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Pax wanted driver to show up to the "pickup address" at a for sale house just to take a picture. Driver gets nothing for it except a minimum fare


How do you get minimum fare? You're not going anywhere.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Does it matter? Gotta stop being slave to those 1 stars and complaints. People take too long you cancel/complete trip and move on. What's worse that can happen? you will be deactivated from your less-than-minimum-wage gig. It will be a blessing.


"you will be deactivated from your less-than-minimum-wage gig. It will be a blessing"
*You could have your blessing by simply deleting the Driver app, however U don't ?*


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> All this stuff they want drivers to do wouldn't seem like such a slap in the face if we knew people tipped.
> But we know want us to do all this extra stuff, like help them move, and they pay $15, driver gets $7.86. No tip.


https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/02/mit-study-shows-how-much-driving-for-uber-or-lyft-sucks/


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm not going to lie I did a move at a college. See pax and her things all next to her she got kicked outta the dorms she was super sexy I couldn't help plus I was trying to get those digits wasnt bad one way loaded my xl up in one trip helped her unload probably took roughly 10 min total so I didn't mind ran the meter or whatever the entire time she didn't tip but hey whatever and I didn't get the number so that's my uber u haul story.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fed truck said:


> I'm not going to lie I did a move at a college. See pax and her things all next to her she got kicked outta the dorms she was super sexy I couldn't help plus I was trying to get those digits wasnt bad one way loaded my xl up in one trip helped her unload probably took roughly 10 min total so I didn't mind ran the meter or whatever the entire time she didn't tip but hey whatever and I didn't get the number so that's my uber u haul story.


This is completely different.

Guys will drive to the moon for some @$$.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

$3 Uhaul is now what pax expwex of you? Dear lord have mercy.


----------



## brexit (Mar 4, 2018)

Great story


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

A long time ago...

I get a 3am-ish ping to a very bad part of a bad city (San Bernardino, CA) and when I arrive there is nobody around. Then this meth-head looking guy steps out of the bushes and bee-lines it toward my car. He says he has a bike that he needs to bring along. So I say "I'm in a Prius. I can't transport bicycles." "Oh it's not a bicycle," says my pending pax. "It's a Harley. But it's all taken apart." "Oh, I see," says I. "You need to order an XL." Then he puts me on the phone with his mom, the account holder, to explain why he needs a larger vehicle. 

When you're hiding in the bushes with a Harley in boxes at 3am you are stealing that Harley from somebody. Bikers ride Harleys. I don't intentionally antagonize bikers or other alleged members of the criminal underworld. It's like one of my top fifty rules in life.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Thats free dunks man.....


A new spin on the Grape soda , grand ma, kid. smh...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Old BUF Guy said:


> I haven't had that one yet, but I have had a few airport runs where the pax had 3 or 4 extremely heavy bags (I'm guessing in the range of 100-125#'s each) that they expected me to load
> ...


The bags held the bodies of previous drivers with prima Donna attitudes.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

djnsmith7 said:


> This story reminds me of a trip I completed last year. I received a request from a guy who was in between living situations and had a strange story about how he ended up at a gas station. Long story short, he ended up at a gas station where a 'friend' dropped him off with his personal belongings packed inside 4 medium sized boxes. I have a midsize SUV, so it wasn't a big deal. IIRC, that trip went from SJ to Hayward, and it was one of the more bizarre trips I've completed. The whole experience was sketchy as hell.


That's a nice story if had some plot to it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

About right for me lol and in those groceries was 2X cases of natty light, yeah I'm going to get right on that


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Pax wanted driver to show up to the "pickup address" at a for sale house just to take a picture. Driver gets nothing for it except a minimum fare


That's when you send them a dick pic



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> A long time ago...
> 
> I get a 3am-ish ping to a very bad part of a bad city (San Bernardino, CA) and when I arrive there is nobody around. Then this meth-head looking guy steps out of the bushes and bee-lines it toward my car. He says he has a bike that he needs to bring along. So I say "I'm in a Prius. I can't transport bicycles." "Oh it's not a bicycle," says my pending pax. "It's a Harley. But it's all taken apart." "Oh, I see," says I. "You need to order an XL." Then he puts me on the phone with his mom, the account holder, to explain why he needs a larger vehicle.
> 
> When you're hiding in the bushes with a Harley in boxes at 3am you are stealing that Harley from somebody. Bikers ride Harleys. I don't intentionally antagonize bikers or other alleged members of the criminal underworld. It's like one of my top fifty rules in life.


This is a good rule


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sort of, bikers don’t ride Harley’s, they can’t afford them, they also don’t steal them...weekend warriors with creased wranglers drive them lol Just sayin, a biker might drive one on Sunday through country..the Harley stolen is more than likely from a CEO over there for the new Pokémon go revision lol


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 210470
> About right for me lol and in those groceries was 2X cases of natty light, yeah I'm going to get right on that


Lol. lately I'm noticing this attitude. 
Had a pickup at a Costco. Wasn't going to accept the ride but said this will be fun. 
Drove the 2 minutes there expecting someone to try and load a couch or something. 
Pulling in the Pax could tell by the look on my face I wasnt too thrilled about this pickup. To my surprise the Pax had only a few items.
I was able to see he was only going a few blocks. 
As I come to a stop here comes his wife from the shadows. Like a alley cat pouncing on it's pray with a cart full from behind a pillar.
He had a smile as told me I was the 3rd driver to finally show. The other 2 canceled he said. 
I said you can make that 3 as I cancel the ride and leave. 
Accept I only made it 6 feet before pedestrians decided to start walking through the crosswalk. 
He was yelling at his wife to hurry up. At this point he's really confused as I find a gap and finally pull away.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Iann said:


> Lol. lately I'm noticing this attitude.
> Had a pickup at a Costco. Wasn't going to accept the ride but said this will be fun.
> Drove the 2 minutes there expecting someone to try and load a couch or something.
> Pulling in the Pax could tell by the look on my face I wasnt too thrilled about this pickup. To my surprise the Pax had only a few items.
> ...


Hahahahaha


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> How do you get minimum fare? You're not going anywhere.


If you start the trip you've get the $2.62 or whatever the minimum is in your area


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Were the pax together? Because pool trips don't get to do stops


They were together.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Sort of, bikers don't ride Harley's, they can't afford them, they also don't steal them...weekend warriors with creased wranglers drive them lol Just sayin, a biker might drive one on Sunday through country..the Harley stolen is more than likely from a CEO over there for the new Pokémon go revision lol


While I don't exactly disagree with you in general, I do have to say don't view the world through your Austin-tinted glasses. San Bernardino is home to the mother chapter of the most famous motorcycle club in the world, plus a whole lot of wanna-be bikers as a result of that mother chapter being here. There is a very strong "biker culture" that is prevalent in the inland areas of Southern California. It's been that way since at least the 50s.

And while there are fewer bikers on the road riding their bikes and displaying their colors these days, any Harley (especially a dismantled bike in boxes) being transported in such a suspicious manner is way more likely to have come from the garage of a biker than from the garage of a CEO. We lack CEO's. We do not lack bikers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


" I have 3 kids and the Dad's won' help". What in the heck. So there could be up to 3 men that are MIA. 3 father's!?!?

Run Lassy Run!!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> While I don't exactly disagree with you in general, I do have to say don't view the world through your Austin-tinted glasses. San Bernardino is home to the mother chapter of the most famous motorcycle club in the world, plus a whole lot of wanna-be bikers as a result of that mother chapter being here. There is a very strong "biker culture" that is prevalent in the inland areas of Southern California. It's been that way since at least the 50s.


Not saying bikers don't own them...it's not something they drive unless for leisure..kinda like taking out the caddy on Sunday and still stand behind that, the Harley broken down to parts was more than likely stolen from a tech nerd


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Not saying bikers don't own them...it's not something they drive unless for leisure..kinda like taking out the caddy on Sunday and still stand behind that, the Harley broken down to parts was more than likely stolen from a tech nerd


We'll have to disagree on that, but I am pretty certain it didn't legitimately belong to the bush-dwelling meth-head who laid claim to it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> We'll have to disagree on that, but I am pretty certain it didn't legitimately belong to the bush-dwelling meth-head who laid claim to it.


It's a bit the same over there with classic cars, over there gangsters drive 64 impallas and such, not happening here unless you have your shit together, here hardcore has nothing to do with Harley, Cali is its own country of awesomeness and can see how Harley's are an actual thing there, but here, well...it's what tech company do you work for, real bikers here don't do Harley


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> A long time ago...
> 
> I get a 3am-ish ping to a very bad part of a bad city (San Bernardino, CA) and when I arrive there is nobody around. Then this meth-head looking guy steps out of the bushes and bee-lines it toward my car. He says he has a bike that he needs to bring along. So I say "I'm in a Prius. I can't transport bicycles." "Oh it's not a bicycle," says my pending pax. "It's a Harley. But it's all taken apart." "Oh, I see," says I. "You need to order an XL." Then he puts me on the phone with his mom, the account holder, to explain why he needs a larger vehicle.
> 
> When you're hiding in the bushes with a Harley in boxes at 3am you are stealing that Harley from somebody. Bikers ride Harleys. I don't intentionally antagonize bikers or other alleged members of the criminal underworld. It's like one of my top fifty rules in life.


Stealing a Harley using your mom's Uber account. that needs to be a tv show.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> Stealing a Harley using your mom's Uber account. that needs to be a tv show.


It most certainly was sort of like a cherry on top of the whole situation. A few short blocks away from where I was summoned to pick up this guy and his bike is a gully in a downtown park which is fed by local hot springs. It is an oasis for the homeless. One meth-head did extensive landscaping and terraforming on the area (since, you know, he doesn't need to sleep). The hot water ultimately drains in to the storm drains and dispenses under the city and in to the Santa Ana river bed. All the tunnels under the city are full of homeless meth-heads. We live in interesting times.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My favorite was May of 2016, height of the Platinum Metals Program, accepted a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima

C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No. Sorry

Waited 2 minutes and cancelled and collected fee.

Seriously, moving and wanted to do Pool


----------



## IvAlonso (Mar 25, 2017)

Last Friday I got a request with a 100% Prime Time Lyft, the user was new and when I checked the app, the person wasn't there, so someone definitely ordered a Lyft for a friend. When I got into a destination, it was an apartment building, then a woman came to my windows and said "My friend ordered a Lyft, I got a couple of suitcases" .... I said Hell Nooooo!!!! .... When I check into my window, I saw at least 6 suitcases and a MATTRESS!!!! WTF!!! A Mattress!!! Then she asked me if I can move my car a little bit, so she doesn't need to carry all of those luggages for a long walk.... I declined, I said "my car is not big enough to carry all of your items" ..... "Why?" She replied, "You're going to make $80 dollars for this trip, I need to make a couple of stops" .... STOPS!!!! Sure, No Thanks.... then she asked me for my driver card.... I told her, why?

"I'm going to give you a bad review, because you don't want to do your job"  .... Good Luck with that because I didn't even started the trip yet  ..... I'm your driver, not your employee, 80 bucks is not enough for me to take all your crap.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I had a student at a local high school ping me to a Dunkin Donuts location. After waiting 4 minutes they finally call me and tell me that I am picking up their donut order


Those donuts are unaccompanied minors. Instant cancel.

Kidding aside: rides that are always cancellable include:

-'roadside assistance' trips ie transporting gasoline because pax ran out of gas
-unaccompanied minors
-any luggage other than a backpack or other personal item that will not fit safely in the trunk. if pax wants to carry a 50lb check in on their lap, I tell them it's unsafe, that they should call an XL, and cancel.
-no child seat
-more pax than seatbelts
-stops that involve anything other than disembarking or embarking of a pax from the group.
-deliveries of ANY kind - unless it's ubereats
-open containers
-alcohol that pax does not want to put in the trunk


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I would of done it on uber, for the badges





Cableguynoe said:


> If I knew for sure I was getting a badge, I would do just about anything.
> 
> But we just don't know.


I can not live with 5* and badges now. Kind of addicted to it LOL.

I would even start the trip and swipe to complete, receive 5* and badges then give the service for free.

Just give me the badges "BAD - Bend Ass Driver"


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> My favorite was May of  2016, height of the Platinum Metals Program, accepted a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...
> 
> Me: Hello
> 
> ...


Unfornicatingbelievable!!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My best ride in the last three years happened two month ago. 45 minutes ride on Lyft with 25% Prime Time with nobody in the car but me. Pax needed his passport he left behind. Somebody brought me his passport to my car, I drove and dropped it off . $50 , there was a tip too but I don’t remember if it was included in the $50 or not.
Didn’t have to deal with anyone


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Just wondering: you "laughed", but did pax have last laugh by 1* u and possible complaint ?


Pax can't rate if you don't start the ride.

Possible complaint? Good luck with that.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Pax can't rate if you don't start the ride.
> 
> Possible complaint? Good luck with that.


I commented on this post: " I recently left a pax that wanted to do the whole multiple stop thing*. I took him to his first stop *and he said to me "I'll see you soon". I stopped the trip and collected"

Reads like Driver did start the trip . Pax can low rate driver and complain.

But seriously, who cares


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Iann said:


> ...click.
> 
> wtf is wrong with people.


wtf... lol, let me know when you find out. can't afford a uhaul?

I bet the cheap ass crap she is moving could just as well have been thronw in the trash. She could have gotten brand new Ikea for the cost of all her ubers...


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Iann said:


> I have 3 kids and their dad's won't help.


Since i dont have any kids, i would have told her......

"Well dont count on me for the 4th one lady!"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


I got conned into moving a TV from BestBuy to pax house once ... but since he ordered Lux SUV and it was a 20-mile trip and I was gonna make $130+ the $50 cash tip he gave me when I pulled up and I didn't have to lift a finger other than flip the seats down, I took the trip. But there were 2 other times when people came out to my SUV with tons of boxes, furniture or other junk ... nope, nada, zilch - either rent a uhaul, call a friend or whatever, but I'm not hauling your crap in my Lux SUV (period).

A few years ago, I got several calls on Black Friday to haul people's crap to their houses from Wal-Mart or BestBuy - now I no longer work on Black Friday.


----------



## thevulturon (Feb 4, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I had a student at a local high school ping me to a Dunkin Donuts location. After waiting 4 minutes they finally call me and tell me that I am picking up their donut order and that I should bring it to the high school 1 mile away. I basically told her "No way". Sorry but it's not worth the hassle for $4. I was nice and selected "Cancel - Do not charge rider" though. I shouldn't have.
> 
> Another was this guy who claimed something was wrong with his leg (he was young and it sounded like really he was just lazy and on hard drugs -- also I heard his girlfriend in the background so he wasn't alone). He wanted me to go down the street and purchase cigarettes for him. It was less than a mile away but there was pretty heavy traffic. Again, "No way" not for $3.50.
> 
> These things are nothing but trouble because if something is wrong with the order or the cigarettes I buy (say the wrong brand or type) the pax then expects me to go back for free, eat the cost, or 1*'s me and gives me a false report. All for less than $5.


He should've used postmates (if you have it, idk where you are)



freeFromUber said:


> How do you get minimum fare? You're not going anywhere.


You'd get the cancellation fee, but that wouldn't even be worth it.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Old BUF Guy said:


> I haven't had that one yet, but I have had a few airport runs where the pax had 3 or 4 extremely heavy bags (I'm guessing in the range of 100-125#'s each) that they expected me to load in my vehicle for them, and then unload at the airport...
> 
> Maybe they figured that with the extra amount the airlines would charge them for the overweight bags, they could skip giving me a tip, because they didn't tip...


I had a guy once who had 9 bags and he initially came out with all the luggage and wanted to strap a bag to my roof - so there would be room in the car for his wife and 2 kids (no car seats). Nope - *cancel*.

No way was I going to strap a bag to the roof of my car - I might have allowed the 9 bags ('cause it was a 3x surge) - but as soon as he told me he didn't have car seats for the kids - I canceled the trip. *sucks to waste gas to p/u ignorant pax - but I'm not taking on the risk of no child seats. and WTF strap a bag to the roof of my lux car ... smh.



Cableguynoe said:


> All this stuff they want drivers to do wouldn't seem like such a slap in the face if we knew people tipped.
> But we know want us to do all this extra stuff, like help them move, and they pay $15, driver gets $7.86. No tip.


Lyft at least lets you change pax rating within 24 hours - probably encourages more pax to tip since they know the driver can change the rating. And while I'll give good service, I'm not a charitable organization - I expect to get paid for my efforts and in most cases, what's on the meter isn't gonna cut it without a cash bonus.



Cableguynoe said:


> I've rented their truck many times.
> It amazes me that they don't make you make a purchase first of something that requires a truck.
> It can be used for any purpose.


Yeah - like the guy in NYC who plowed over some people in a rented HD truck.



Seattle_Wayne said:


> Also, Uber does not care that a rider has a low rating. They are allowed to keep ordering rides.


And pax are allowed to have unlimited accounts - only thing Uber cares about is will the pax credit card work. Had a pax once who said he was using his dog's Uber account - because he had so many 1* on his account that drivers weren't picking him up anymore; and that if the dog's account bottoms out, he'll just create an account for his cat or goldfish.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Had a woman that called me, thankfully. And ask if I could transport a mattress? Oh you can't tie it on the roof? Cancelled that one quick! 

But yours takes the cake!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Never, ever, take an XL or SUV ride from an Ikea. Lesson learned.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Never, ever, take an XL or SUV ride from an Ikea. Lesson learned.


Only "safe" place to start XL or SUV trips - airport & hotels before 5pm ... everywhere else is questionable (moving, drunks, 2-blocks, etc).


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> And pax are allowed to have unlimited accounts - only thing Uber cares about is will the pax credit card work. Had a pax once who said he was using his dog's Uber account - because he had so many 1* on his account that drivers weren't picking him up anymore; and that if the dog's account bottoms out, he'll just create an account for his cat or goldfish.


I could be wrong but I think they changed it to email and phone number to open accounts now. You may still be able to use the same or different credit card but to open up another account now may require a different phone number in addition to another email account

If you uninstall and reinstall the app, ther first login is phone number Then a confirmation text then you sign in with email


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


Do it and take pic of wrong house just to screw with em


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

This is what happens when ridesharing is TOO CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I could be wrong but I think they changed it to email and phone number to open accounts now. You may still be able to use the same or different credit card but to open up another account now may require a different phone number in addition to another email account
> 
> If you uninstall and reinstall the app, ther first login is phone number Then a confirmation text then you sign in with email


 But it doesn't need to be a physical phone number, it could be a Google number and they give those out like candy. Additionally some people, like me, have dozens of email addresses. However, drivers are restricted to a single account So their rating always stays the same; whereas passengers can open as many accounts as they want and every time they open the new account there rating starts over as five stars



Matthew Thomas said:


> This is what happens when ridesharing is TOO CHEAP!!!!


Yep - we returned to normalcy (sort of) when Uber & Lyft both left Austin ... a few platforms charged reasonable fares for X:

GetMe - $2/mi (day) & $2.75 (night) ... 20% commission
Fasten - $1/mi X ... but only $0.99 commission max, no matter how much the trip was
Fare
RideAustin ... only $1 commission, no matter how much the trip was
Unfortunately, Uber paid off (lobbied) all Texas state senators and forced a new state TNC onto the books restricting cities from imposing any restrictions on TNCs ... and as of today only 1 of the 14 new companies that came to Austin when Uber & Lyft left is still in business ... RideAustin - though it's only a matter of time before they fold


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

UberHaul


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I once had a base rate shorty request that I drive to him and give his battery a jump.

For $2.80? No thank you.

I texted him “I’m sorry sir uber is not allowed to do that. You need to call AAA.”


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I once had a base rate shorty request that I drive to him and give his battery a jump.
> 
> For $2.80? No thank you.
> 
> I texted him "I'm sorry sir uber is not allowed to do that. You need to call AAA."


Lol I get paid $15.50 doing that for Allstate. LMFAO


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> No no, the hernia badge
> 
> View attachment 209752


No workmans comp for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I once had a base rate shorty request that I drive to him and give his battery a jump.
> 
> For $2.80? No thank you.
> 
> I texted him "I'm sorry sir uber is not allowed to do that. You need to call AAA."


While in principle, I certainly agree with you on that, in this case, I'm going to sit there for 5 minutes waiting for the cancellation fee anyway. So I might actually offer to go ahead and give his battery a jump if he goes ahead and cancels so I can get the fee sooner (gonna take me less than 5 minutes to jump start him). From my point of view, time saved is money earned. Of course, I'd wait for him to cancel before I hooked anything up.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yesterday I saw Home Depot in Manhattan as the pickup. Then they called. 

LOLCANCEL


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My favorite was picking up a guy at midnight with air gun he put in my trunk. I gave him credit for informing me about it . He said he looked up somewhere it’s legal to transport on Lyft. But once asked to stop by 7-11, I told him that’s enough. We’re going to the destination and that’s it.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> And pax are allowed to have unlimited accounts - only thing Uber cares about is will the pax credit card work. Had a pax once who said he was using his dog's Uber account - because he had so many 1* on his account that drivers weren't picking him up anymore; and that if the dog's account bottoms out, he'll just create an account for his cat or goldfish.


Yep.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Fed truck said:


> I'm not going to lie I did a move at a college. See pax and her things all next to her she got kicked outta the dorms she was super sexy I couldn't help plus I was trying to get those digits wasnt bad one way loaded my xl up in one trip helped her unload probably took roughly 10 min total so I didn't mind ran the meter or whatever the entire time she didn't tip but hey whatever and I didn't get the number so that's my uber u haul story.


No number because of illiteracy...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Thats free dunks man.....


Yeah, pick them up and cancel as no show.



freeFromUber said:


> How do you get minimum fare? You're not going anywhere.


You should get cancel. More money. And I wouldn't send the pic either.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I once had a base rate shorty request that I drive to him and give his battery a jump.
> 
> For $2.80? No thank you.
> 
> I texted him "I'm sorry sir uber is not allowed to do that. You need to call AAA."


I've had this happen, as well. Twice in the last few years. I politely declined. If they had offered cash, I might have accepted. One of them texted me and asked if I had cables! I should have ignored that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I once had a base rate shorty request that I drive to him and give his battery a jump.
> 
> For $2.80? No thank you.
> 
> I texted him "I'm sorry sir uber is not allowed to do that. You need to call AAA."


Ive done that. The driver was 3 minutes away and I called him telling exactlt what was up. I only had $5 cash and this was before in app tipping. I offered him minimum trip and $5 cash .He showed up, jumped in under 2 minutes and he was off. Told him he could either no show fee me or start trip and end at the end of block and id rate 5 stars. He preferred the trip and 5 stars.

He spent under 7 minutes and recieved $8.75 without putting any miles on his vehicle or dealing with pax in traffic. Probably his most profitable trip of the day.

To me it wasnt about calling a tow truck. My insurance covers free road side assistance. They just take 2 hours to get to you and I needed to get to work. This solved my issue and I wasnt even a minute late to work.

Honestly, for an extra fee, id bring one of those battery jumpers and gladly do a jump .


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have a friend who might want to talk to you. He is in sales. He specialises in bridges in New York City and real estate in Florida that has varying wet and dry spots.


 FTFY


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I would be ok taking the trip if it was a simple one way journey.
> 
> View attachment 209571


be proud and well done


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> I got conned into moving a TV from BestBuy to pax house once ... but since he ordered Lux SUV and it was a 20-mile trip and I was gonna make $130+ the $50 cash tip he gave me when I pulled up and I didn't have to lift a finger other than flip the seats down, I took the trip. But there were 2 other times when people came out to my SUV with tons of boxes, furniture or other junk ... nope, nada, zilch - either rent a uhaul, call a friend or whatever, but I'm not hauling your crap in my Lux SUV (period).
> 
> A few years ago, I got several calls on Black Friday to haul people's crap to their houses from Wal-Mart or BestBuy - now I no longer work on Black Friday.


If $180 for 20 miles and probably 30 minutes is being connee into something, id hate to see what a real con looks like


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

I pull in front of a house. I see 2 women sitting next to a dresser. They wanted me to put it in my trunk (I have an SUV), drive 0.5 miles to another house and carry it inside the house. LOL. I told them to get a UHAUL pickup. They gave me a look as if I was talking chinese. Got in my car, waited 1 more minute and collected the $5 no show XL fee.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

About 1 month ago, I got pinged to pick up a fare on Delaware Ave. I follow the GPS directions, but they send me to an abandoned building behind a plaza. I say 'Ef it, and start to leave. I get a call from a frantic and aggravated passenger. Said he could see me leaving on the app, and to please come back and pick him up, - he's at the Dollar General nearby. OK, I go there.

He comes out, complaining about the other Uber drivers who kept canceling on him. Said he had already been hit with $20.00 in cancel fees. I should have known (and I would have, but I wasn't on this site yet...). He's got one bag; puts it in, AND THEN SAYS: HOLD ON, I NEED TO GO GET MY OTHER STUFF!

His other stuff ended up being a bed, frame, dresser, and shelves! WTF!

At least he didn't ask me to help load them in my van. Said he was just moving into a new apartment, and had nothing. I kind of felt sorry for him when we drove to the ghetto...

Alas, I'm getting more cynical anymore. Now, if I suspect the fare is someone on a shopping trip, and wants to use my van as a UHAUL, I try to avoid it.

Oh yeah, - my other favorite:  college students out food shopping at Wally World by UB in Amherst. I picked up 7 of them, who then complained that there wasn't enough room in the van for them AND everything they bought. They looked at me like I'm supposed to magically figure it out. I did. Once they were in, I handed them the extra bags to carry in their laps. And the fare was like $7 or so. No tip either!

No more!


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I had a Lyft ride in 2016 at 3am with 2 guys moving a whole 1/2 mile. He took his sweet time loading the first trip so I unloaded the car while he was inside, cancelled and left. His belongings scattered in the parking lot .

I swear people are determined to get the maximum time and hassle for a minimum fare.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I didn't used to be such a hard-hearted ant. Something happened long ago. A fair maiden requested a ride 180 miles away. She paid me naught for the return trip. She tipped me nothing. Halfway through she realized she'd left something back in Orlando and begged me to mail it to her, then pestered me over the holiday weekend constantly about when I was going to mail it.


Please, please tell me you didn't mail it. And if you can't tell me that without lying, then lie. Lie to me, HotUberMess, if you must.



Old BUF Guy said:


> About 1 month ago, I got pinged to pick up a fare on Delaware Ave. I follow the GPS directions, but they send me to an abandoned building behind a plaza. I say 'Ef it, and start to leave. I get a call from a frantic and aggravated passenger. Said he could see me leaving on the app, and to please come back and pick him up, - he's at the Dollar General nearby. OK, I go there.
> 
> He comes out, complaining about the other Uber drivers who kept canceling on him. Said he had already been hit with $20.00 in cancel fees. I should have known (and I would have, but I wasn't on this site yet...). He's got one bag; puts it in, AND THEN SAYS: HOLD ON, I NEED TO GO GET MY OTHER STUFF!
> 
> ...


College kids taking an uber close to the dorms/apartments for a shopping trip are a total waste of time and they don't tip, either.



Pawtism said:


> While in principle, I certainly agree with you on that, in this case, I'm going to sit there for 5 minutes waiting for the cancellation fee anyway. So I might actually offer to go ahead and give his battery a jump if he goes ahead and cancels so I can get the fee sooner (gonna take me less than 5 minutes to jump start him). From my point of view, time saved is money earned. Of course, I'd wait for him to cancel before I hooked anything up.


If it's that much work just skip the cancel fee and drive off. It's really amazing how little some people are willing to work for.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Please, please tell me you didn't mail it. And if you can't tell me that without lying, then lie. Lie to me, HotUberMess, if you must.


I did. She gave me $15 cash to mail it. Then afterward tried to pester me to mail it Express Shipping and she would PayPal me the extra $$. I mailed it regular USPS, took a photo of it being mailed and then I ignored the rest of her texts

I learned a lot from that ride.. not to give out my info, not to be a doormat, not to drive long distance without being paid for the return trip, etc etc


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If $180 for 20 miles and probably 30 minutes is being connee into something, id hate to see what a real con looks like


Well I called to ask how many people and was told 6 people, no mention of the TV. When I arrived, there were only 2 people; and pax stated that he figured if I could take 6 people, then I could fit his TV. since it was a Lux SUV trip I took it but I would have canceled both Plus or XL


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I did. She gave me $15 cash to mail it. Then afterward tried to pester me to mail it Express Shipping and she would PayPal me the extra $$. I mailed it regular USPS, took a photo of it being mailed and then I ignored the rest of her texts
> 
> I learned a lot from that ride.. not to give out my info, not to be a doormat, not to drive long distance without being paid for the return trip, etc etc


Ok at least you made money for it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Last night I moved a young lady who had three garbage bags of stuff and a small dog. I could not resist the dog so I helped her move.

I'm a sucker!



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Ok at least you made money for it.


 Uh no the $15 was for the shipping cost. The whole thing was just a really bad experience. I literally got nothing but a giant PIA


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Last night I moved a young lady who had three garbage bags of stuff and a small dog. I could not resist the dog so I helped her move.
> 
> I'm a sucker!
> 
> Uh no the $15 was for the shipping cost. The whole thing was just a really bad experience. I literally got nothing but a giant PIA


That's why I wanted you to lie to me ;(


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

7Miles said:


> My favorite was picking up a guy at midnight with air gun he put in my trunk. I gave him credit for informing me about it . He said he looked up somewhere it's legal to transport on Lyft. But once asked to stop by 7-11, I told him that's enough. We're going to the destination and that's it.


Where's your sense of adventure?! Doesn't being an accomplice to a hold-up at a 7-11 sound fun? .... Is this story out of "Raising Arizona"?

"Boy, do you know you have a panty on your head....?"
(Lol)


----------



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

Golfer48625 said:


> Where's your sense of adventure?! Doesn't being an accomplice to a hold-up at a 7-11 sound fun? .... Is this story out of "Raising Arizona"?
> 
> "Boy, do you know you have a panty on your head....?"
> (Lol)


"I'll take these Huggies and all the money you got in the cash register. And don't make me miss my Uber, I'm already in Dutch with the wife."


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

At airport runs I walk with a limp and a cane from back pain. (Fake) All I can do is open the door. Can’t lift sorry.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Only "safe" place to start XL or SUV trips - airport & hotels before 5pm ... everywhere else is questionable (moving, drunks, 2-blocks, etc).


Snap ... I forgot my own rule this morning and picked up XL trip 2 blocks from downtown ... pax ended up going a total of 6-blocks and wanted a stop on the way to the destination. *Note to self: always adhere to Rule #6


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"thanks for the heads up! I'll be there when uber/lyft compensates us for cargo hauling. In the meantime, I recommend uhaul!"


----------



## MrAbduz (Jun 8, 2015)

Lookin at some of the replies here, no wonder uber/lyft passenger expect a lot from us. Badges, compliments and 5 stars don't matter. Loyalty to nothing but money.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MrAbduz said:


> Lookin at some of the replies here, no wonder uber/lyft passenger expect a lot from us. Badges, compliments and 5 stars don't matter. Loyalty to nothing but money.


Bills don't pay themselves.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

I've helped pax move before while receiving no tip and crap pay, back when I use to work for a transportation company and long before uber/lyft. That's when I ultimately decided I would save my money, and start my own transportation company. No pax have done that to me ever since. 

What's sad, is that some of those moments were the best of memories for me. Back when I use to actually help people for free like a modern day ant would. I kind of miss being an ant, even though the pay sucked balls.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> That's a new one. Good thing she gave you a heads up before you got there.


Yeah that way you had plenty of time to cancel.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I could be wrong but I think they changed it to email and phone number to open accounts now. You may still be able to use the same or different credit card but to open up another account now may require a different phone number in addition to another email account
> 
> If you uninstall and reinstall the app, ther first login is phone number Then a confirmation text then you sign in with email


Google #s


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jfinks said:


> No number because of illiteracy...


Not to mention being creepy, even if helpful. ::shudder::


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I knew for sure I was getting a badge, I would do just about anything.
> But we just don't know.


For a badge I might even be willing to _*pay the rider*_ to help her move! I only wish that there was a "Great Mover" badge because I'm sure that I could sell it for hundreds, maybe thousands, of dollars!



1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


No problem, I would have done it... but sent a picture of the house next door.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Pax wanted driver to show up to the "pickup address" at a for sale house just to take a picture. Driver gets nothing for it except a minimum fare


Right but that's the same amount he would get _with_ pax in the car- why not take the lesser of the two evils?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


First week of Uber I remember helping this girl from Japan move all her crap from the curb to my vehicle. It was a bunch of stuff from her dorm to her apt. Futon and all... ahh looking back on being a newb and actually doing that ride. Never Again... it is an immediate cancel no show.


----------



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

When I had my SUV on Uber XL I used to get calls from Lowe's and home Depot all the time. And they would try to get me to transport all kinds of stuff from wood to ply board to washers and dryers. I would show up; and if they had something like that I would tell them "personal property transportation is not a service Uber provides. However if you cancel this ride I will only charge you $55 and I'll credit you $5 for the Uber cancellation fee." So if I chose to do it I made $50 or more depending on distance and item. Which is More then I would have made on Uber.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


FUBERMOVER'S we'll take you or anything for a dollar.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive done that. The driver was 3 minutes away and I called him telling exactlt what was up. I only had $5 cash and this was before in app tipping. I offered him minimum trip and $5 cash .He showed up, jumped in under 2 minutes and he was off. Told him he could either no show fee me or start trip and end at the end of block and id rate 5 stars. He preferred the trip and 5 stars.
> 
> He spent under 7 minutes and recieved $8.75 without putting any miles on his vehicle or dealing with pax in traffic. Probably his most profitable trip of the day.
> 
> ...


The thing is though you don't know what is wrong with the Pax's vehicle. Depending on the problem it could fry your electrical system or ruin electrical devices such as your radio. It also exposes you to potential liability if something happens to the customer's vehicle and they claim "you hooked it up wrong".

If you do it I would only use a portable jumpstarter. I would never use booster cables on a stranger's vehicle.

I used to work for the local taxi companies and most of them had a policy against jumper cable jumpstarts for this reason. The most common issue was the jump would sometimes ruin the taxi meter.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> First week of Uber I remember helping this girl from Japan move all her crap from the curb to my vehicle. It was a bunch of stuff from her dorm to her apt. Futon and all... ahh looking back on being a newb and actually doing that ride. Never Again... it is an immediate cancel no show.


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



touberornottouber said:


> The thing is though you don't know what is wrong with the Pax's vehicle.  Depending on the problem it could fry your electrical system or ruin electrical devices such as your radio. It also exposes you to potential liability if something happens to the customer's vehicle and they claim "you hooked it up wrong".
> 
> If you do it I would only use a portable jumpstarter. I would never use booster cables on a stranger's vehicle.
> 
> I used to work for the local taxi companies and most of them had a policy against jumper cable jumpstarts for this reason. The most common issue was the jump would sometimes ruin the taxi meter.


If you are a Uber or a Taxi,Don't jump start any one elses car,Enough said,JMO


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber_nomad said:


> When I had my SUV on Uber XL I used to get calls from Lowe's and home Depot all the time. And they would try to get me to transport all kinds of stuff from wood to ply board to washers and dryers. I would show up; and if they had something like that I would tell them "personal property transportation is not a service Uber provides. However if you cancel this ride I will only charge you $55 and I'll credit you $5 for the Uber cancellation fee." So if I chose to do it I made $50 or more depending on distance and item. Which is More then I would have made on Uber.


LOL I recently had to order an XL for myself after I found the big screen TV I bought wouldn't fit in my car (just a couple inches too large). I just followed the driver home. I called him immediately upon him accepting the ping and explained the situation and made sure he was OK with it. He didn't ask for it but I immediately gave him $20 cash. The guy was pretty cool. I didn't tell him I was also another driver as I didn't want to make him nervous.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Once I got a ping for a Line ride. I accepted and a second later the pax called and asked if I had jumper cables. I said no and asked if she needed a ride. She giggled and said “no”. I said you need to cancel sweety. 

It’s no mystery why people try to get ride share drivers to do things that there are other appropriate services for. It’s bc it’s dirt cheap. A slave for .15 per minute.


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

About a month ago I got a XL ping from a home in a ok area. When I was pulling up there was 2 big green duffle bags filled and a man was coming out with the 3rd one. I say about 60 to 80 pounds each. I got off and started to help this gentleman out loading it into my SUV. Now his son comes out in full military uniform and started to say goodbyes to the family. I felt compassionate about this. I went ahead and told the father that the ride is on me. Cancel the trip to the airport. I have the most respect for our men and women that defend our freedom in this world.

Once I arrived at the airport, I helped him unload the luggage's and shook his hand and told him make it back safe.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Old BUF Guy said:


> I haven't had that one yet, but I have had a few airport runs where the pax had 3 or 4 extremely heavy bags (I'm guessing in the range of 100-125#'s each) that they expected me to load in my vehicle for them, and then unload at the airport...
> 
> Maybe they figured that with the extra amount the airlines would charge them for the overweight bags, they could skip giving me a tip, because they didn't tip...


You drive up on pax like that don't stop, pass them and cancel. They should be ordering XL at a minimum.



Cableguynoe said:


> All this stuff they want drivers to do wouldn't seem like such a slap in the face if we knew people tipped.
> But we know want us to do all this extra stuff, like help them move, and they pay $15, driver gets $7.86. No tip.


We need a pre-tip button.



Iann said:


> After thinking about it.
> I'm really disappointed in myself. I should of gone to the address and filmed the poor schmuck that accepted the ride.


You should join (if you haven't already) Portland's Uber Facebook page and ask!



HotUberMess said:


> I had a guy with real anger issues make me wait 15 minutes at a halal meat place while he had a butcher cut his meat. No joke. And he left another pax with groceries in the car. I was legit afraid of this guy, called FUber afterward and OF COURSE they could do absolutely squat for me (like split the trip).


What you do is to end trip and say, "Sorry, I've already got another ride lined up!"



transporter007 said:


> Just wondering: you "laughed", but did pax have last laugh by 1* u and possible complaint ?


They can one star us, and we WILL one star them. The difference is that we have one hundred rides to their one ride to make their one star insignificant in the scheme of things.



Iann said:


> Lol. lately I'm noticing this attitude.
> Had a pickup at a Costco. Wasn't going to accept the ride but said this will be fun.
> Drove the 2 minutes there expecting someone to try and load a couch or something.
> Pulling in the Pax could tell by the look on my face I wasnt too thrilled about this pickup. To my surprise the Pax had only a few items.
> ...


NEVER pick up at grocery stores and especially Costco. Never, ever. Or Walmart. Target is kind of iffy. Memorize these addresses.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> We'll have to disagree on that, but I am pretty certain it didn't legitimately belong to the bush-dwelling meth-head who laid claim to it.


You should have honked your horn! Lots and lots of honks!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> Once I got a ping for a Line ride. I accepted and a second later the pax called and asked if I had jumper cables. I said no and asked if she needed a ride. She giggled and said "no". I said you need to cancel sweety.
> 
> It's no mystery why people try to get ride share drivers to do things that there are other appropriate services for. It's bc it's dirt cheap. A slave for .15 per minute.


Any hoes that cheap yet ?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> I commented on this post: " I recently left a pax that wanted to do the whole multiple stop thing*. I took him to his first stop *and he said to me "I'll see you soon". I stopped the trip and collected"


There was no such post in this thread (I checked when you replied, I just haven't had the time to respond until now). To avoid confusing in the future, this is why there is a "QUOTE" option.



transporter007 said:


> Just wondering: you "laughed", but did pax have last laugh by 1* u and possible complaint ?


Further, the only poster who said he "laughed" is the OP.

In his case, as I said...



KenLV said:


> Pax can't rate if you don't start the ride.





transporter007 said:


> But seriously, who cares


...about accurately stating what Pax can and can't do to drivers?

I do. I care.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I once had a base rate shorty request that I drive to him and give his battery a jump.
> 
> For $2.80? No thank you.
> 
> I texted him "I'm sorry sir uber is not allowed to do that. You need to call AAA."


I would have charged him $50...cash...pay me first.



Old BUF Guy said:


> About 1 month ago, I got pinged to pick up a fare on Delaware Ave. I follow the GPS directions, but they send me to an abandoned building behind a plaza. I say 'Ef it, and start to leave. I get a call from a frantic and aggravated passenger. Said he could see me leaving on the app, and to please come back and pick him up, - he's at the Dollar General nearby. OK, I go there.
> 
> He comes out, complaining about the other Uber drivers who kept canceling on him. Said he had already been hit with $20.00 in cancel fees. I should have known (and I would have, but I wasn't on this site yet...). He's got one bag; puts it in, AND THEN SAYS: HOLD ON, I NEED TO GO GET MY OTHER STUFF!
> 
> ...


When I used to do Poo, I got a Poo request from Walmart. Andrew is waiting for me with at least 6 big-ass plastic bins that will totally fill up my SUV. I thought: "Hell no! It's bad enough you want to fill up my car with that crap but on top of that, you want to do it on a discount fare? Are you for real?" So I rolled up, rolled down the window and asked: "Andrew?" You should have seen this guy's face light up like a Christmas tree; Which tells me he's been trying this stunt with other drivers and they cancelled. When he confirmed yes, I rolled up my window, drove off and cancelled his butt.

It's bottom feeders like this why I don't accept Poo requests anymore.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


 At least she was courteous enough to contact you before you arrived. Most of them wait until you arrive to ask if it's ok to move the items.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The thing is though you don't know what is wrong with the Pax's vehicle. Depending on the problem it could fry your electrical system or ruin electrical devices such as your radio. It also exposes you to potential liability if something happens to the customer's vehicle and they claim "you hooked it up wrong".
> 
> If you do it I would only use a portable jumpstarter. I would never use booster cables on a stranger's vehicle.
> 
> I used to work for the local taxi companies and most of them had a policy against jumper cable jumpstarts for this reason. The most common issue was the jump would sometimes ruin the taxi meter.


Thats what i meant by battery jumped, the portable ones you keep charged in your trunk. I would also not connect it for them, they can connect it themselves.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Thats what i meant by battery jumped, the portable ones you keep charged in your trunk. I would also not connect it for them, they can connect it themselves.


I hooked it up for them (no one else is touching my jump box, they'll probably fry it or something). I drive a hybrid, so no one is hooking up to my car's electrical system either hehe.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


That's.... actually probably better than hauling pax


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Adieu said:


> That's.... actually probably better than hauling pax


it is. But I would say it's going to cost them $10.

Have them send me their number. Once ride is over and I confirm $10 tip I send picture.

I'm not sending a picture for anything less.
Data is crazy expensive


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> https://freight.uber.com/


Commodity: "Scrap materials for recycling." Yeah, right, they mean "trailer full of drugs where when you get pulled over I'm sure Uber will be very supportive of you on"


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


I had that happen to me once. I told him he would have to tip me in the app


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> NEVER pick up at grocery stores and especially Costco. Never, ever. Or Walmart. Target is kind of iffy. Memorize these addresses.


Costco run. 2 guys, but 1 stayed to get more. 4 months of supplies for an ocean going tug. I helped unload, $20 tip. I felt it was worth it. Folded up the middle seats, stowed the back row, filled it high. The 1 pax had to sit up front.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

My go-to line is "I transport people. I don't transport furniture. "


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rat said:


> I had that happen to me once. I told him he would have to tip me in the app


DID HE??????



TedInTampa said:


> Costco run. 2 guys, but 1 stayed to get more. 4 months of supplies for an ocean going tug. I helped unload, $20 tip. I felt it was worth it. Folded up the middle seats, stowed the back row, filled it high. The 1 pax had to sit up front.


Tippers are like unicorns, they hardly ever appear in real life. Even the minute chance they might tip is not enough reason to stop at Costco/Walmart/FoodCo/oranyothersuch place.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I was new to it. Last night, I picked up a guy at Walmart. He was getting off work, and had 1 bag. He did not tip. I did take him home.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> I was new to it. Last night, I picked up a guy at Walmart. He was getting off work, and had 1 bag. He did not tip. I did take him home.


At least he one bagged and didn't one star.  Less bags and more stars = good.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


----------



## DN75 (Oct 31, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> How about the real estate lady, has a Uber driver go to a location, turns out its a house for sale,tells Uber driver when he gets there to take a Pic of the house,send pic to her phone, & you get paid for going over to the house for sale location? Thats the problem with Uber Pax, they are cheap, they know there time is $$$, but who cares about us? Answer, they %#%#% on many drivers. Unreal,JMO


I would have taken a long route, then the pic, then taken another long route back to deliver it once I got back to her place...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

A Uhaul is $19.99 and like 40 cents a mile 

Or you can go to Home Depot and rent a pick up for 75 minutes for $15 or $20


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> A Uhaul is $19.99 and like 40 cents a mile
> 
> Or you can go to Home Depot and rent a pick up for 75 minutes for $15 or $20


I guess you don't see the value of having a peasant working for you


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I guess you don't see the value of having a peasant working for you


I guess not but I'm guessing the $20 home depot rental is cheaper than a Lyft Plus or around the same price . I mean a minimum fare Plus ride is like $11


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

socallaoc said:


> Those donuts are unaccompanied minors. Instant cancel.
> 
> Kidding aside: rides that are always cancellable include:
> 
> ...


That's entertaining because some of my favorite trips have been non eats deliveries. I don't even see/accept eats. One of my favorites was a surged x ride from over an hour away from the airport. Dude left his wallet at home and was already at the airport. Was paid $60 for the trip and $40 cash tip for getting there before his flight left


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I guess you don't see the value of having a peasant working for you


I do. It's just that peasant ain't gonna be me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Iann said:


> In her mind I'm sure she's thinking the rental wouldn't come with a helper.


Highly probable she thought she was doing a driver a favour, providing a gig that pays. No matter how little, no matter how much effort.



kdyrpr said:


> I would take that. Why not? Better than dealing with someone in the car. Plus you can take any route you want.


I'd superimpose "image is protected by copywrite" along with a costing for your remote photography service.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberDezNutz said:


> I guess not but I'm guessing the $20 home depot rental is cheaper than a Lyft Plus or around the same price . I mean a minimum fare Plus ride is like $11


Again...it's the expectation of labour at waiting time rates which makes UBERX drivers a great all-round labour force.

Bottom line though, you get paid to drive, not to haul someone else's gear.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> That's entertaining because some of my favorite trips have been non eats deliveries. I don't even see/accept eats. One of my favorites was a surged x ride from over an hour away from the airport. Dude left his wallet at home and was already at the airport. Was paid $60 for the trip and $40 cash tip for getting there before his flight left


For me the liability risk if something goes wrong outweighs whatever compensation (incl tip) I might get. I don't know these pax any better than they know me. And then there's the issue of an accident. "How come the pax wasn't in your car?" Unless someone over 18 is going on the trip too I won't accept.


----------



## UberServant (Mar 10, 2016)

Had a rider once wanting to put a Christmas tree on the roof of my car.


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is completely different.
> 
> Guys will drive to the moon for some @$$.


That's pathetic. Shit like that is why women steamroll over men and the man just ends up with blue balls. Money gets *****, being nice does not. Always keep business and personal pleasure separate buddy.



michael7227 said:


> Yesterday I saw Home Depot in Manhattan as the pickup. Then they called.
> 
> LOLCANCEL


Where is there a home Depot in Manhattan?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


I have children, but have you noticed people feel entitled to charity and special privileges when they have children?

A guy says he's usually late coming out for his ride because his wife and kids has to get ready. Who cares?...

Also notice the bumper stickers "baby on board". It's like ok, i will crash into the next guy then....



Old BUF Guy said:


> I haven't had that one yet, but I have had a few airport runs where the pax had 3 or 4 extremely heavy bags (I'm guessing in the range of 100-125#'s each) that they expected me to load in my vehicle for them, and then unload at the airport...
> 
> Maybe they figured that with the extra amount the airlines would charge them for the overweight bags, they could skip giving me a tip, because they didn't tip...


I did that and lady still complained about the route i took and didn't leave a tip. birchhh



Kodyhead said:


> I would of done it on uber, for the badges


u wouldn't have got any.

She wouldve given u a 1 star because u didn't handle her bags right.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...





Iann said:


> she then tells me it's too much to rent a uhaul. I have 3 kids and their dad's won't help.


Dads... maybe you could have worked out a little something extra, you know she puts out...


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Dads... maybe you could have worked out a little something extra, you know she puts out...


You also know she's very fertile.

They say they sent child support agency to find bin laden...



UberDezNutz said:


> A Uhaul is $19.99 and like 40 cents a mile
> 
> Or you can go to Home Depot and rent a pick up for 75 minutes for $15 or $20


Yes but uber poo is pennies.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Iann said:


> Got this text yesterday from pax.
> 
> View attachment 209476
> 
> ...


Once I got an UberXL call from a student at U of C. He had all his stuff on the curb and was changing dorms. Did it in a single trip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I do. It's just that peasant ain't gonna be me.


I'm old school and prefer my peasants to not be able to read write or speak English lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I'm old school and prefer my peasants to not be able to read write or speak English lol


So Uber and Lyft are perfect for you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> So Uber and Lyft are perfect for you.


So far pretty good would be doing great of lyft gave me more though


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

socallaoc said:


> For me the liability risk if something goes wrong outweighs whatever compensation (incl tip) I might get. I don't know these pax any better than they know me. And then there's the issue of an accident. "How come the pax wasn't in your car?" Unless someone over 18 is going on the trip too I won't accept.


I had one the other day infact. Got paid $30 on a surge to deliver a parts box to a body shop. 
I unerunders the liability part but I feel that most people (that I have run into a least) that are paying my surge ride for a delivery are more than happy as long as you don't **** with it. And I get to listen to my music at full volume /vape / literally do whatever I want during the 'ride' as long as it gets there in the same condition I received it in



Tom Harding said:


> Once I got an UberXL call from a student at U of C. He had all his stuff on the curb and was changing dorms. Did it in a single trip.


How long was the load/ unload time?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

what wrecks my wonk is when someone orders a pool ride, and has a shopping cart full of groceries. 

I tell them NO. you need to order your own car... Uber X. your discounted fare entitles you to ONE SEAT and maybe a backpack that can fit on your lap. 

get out of here with that using all the other passenger seats for your groceries.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Gee, what is next for Uber drivers? Pax called in for a ride, then have the driver wash their dishes?


----------

